# Exercise for the over 50 crowd



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jan 26, 2010)

[SIZE= 16pt]    The older we get the more important it is to incorporate exercise into our daily routine. This is necessary to sustain cardiovascular health and maintain muscle mass.[/SIZE][SIZE= 16pt]
  [/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt]If you're over 50, you might want to take it easy at first, then do more repetitions as you become more proficient and build stamina. [/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 20pt]Warning: This program may be too strenuous for some. Always consult your doctor before starting any exercise program![/SIZE][SIZE= 20pt] [/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 36pt]SCROLL DOWN..............[/SIZE][SIZE= 36pt]

 [/SIZE][SIZE= 36pt]
  [/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]



































  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt][/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 16pt]



















 [/SIZE][SIZE= 16pt] [/SIZE][SIZE= 16pt]
  NOW SCROLL UP..[/SIZE][SIZE= 36pt].[/SIZE][SIZE= 36pt]
  That's enough for the first day. Great job.[/SIZE][SIZE= 20pt] [/SIZE]
  [SIZE= 20pt]Have a glass of wine.[/SIZE][SIZE= 20pt]
  [/SIZE]


----------



## Browzin (Jan 26, 2010)

RE: Exercise for the over 50 crowd



> NOW SCROLL UP...
> That's enough for the first day. Great job.
> 
> Have a glass of wine.
> ...



Help after scrolling down, I don't have enough energy left to scroll back up!!!  :laugh:   :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

RE: Exercise for the over 50 crowd

well i'm near 50 ,, but man what a workout ,, i sure hope u don't up the exercise tomm , snowbird ,, i am still sore from the last one ,, give me a week or so ,, then i can go to the next level ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jan 27, 2010)

RE: Exercise for the over 50 crowd



> 730 - 1/26/2010  10:17 PM  well i'm near 50 ,, but man what a workout ,, i sure hope u don't up the exercise tomm , snowbird ,, i am still sore from the last one ,, give me a week or so ,, then i can go to the next level ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:



LOL!


----------



## brodavid (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: Exercise for the over 50 crowd

just what I needed, more exercise,

love to all


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 29, 2010)

RE: Exercise for the over 50 crowd

Hahaha..


----------

